# Want a Martell knife?



## Dave Martell (May 9, 2017)

I need to make knives and sell them every month and I greatly prefer making them to suit a customer's wants vs guessing and having them sit unsold.

If you're looking to get one of my knives I'd love to make it for you. Shoot me a PM, we'll talk details, and I'll get to work on it right away. :thumbsup:

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## daddy yo yo (May 23, 2017)

PM will be sent shortly!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 23, 2017)

daddy yo yo said:


> PM will be sent shortly!



:doublethumbsup:


----------

